# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تبدأ بإختبار تحديث EMUI 10 على الصعيد العالمي، وتضيف الدعم لثمانية أجهزة

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة Huawei بإختبار تحديث EMUI 10 الذي يستند على نظام Android 10  في الصين منذ فترة، ولكن قررت الشركة الآن إختبار هذا التحديث على الصعيد  العالمي. بدءًا من اليوم، سيتمكن ملاك Huawei Mate 20 Series و Huawei P30  Lite و Huawei Nova 5T و Huawei P Smart 2019 بإختبار ميزات EMUI الأحدث.  وبالنسبة للقائمة الكاملة للأجهزة المدعومة، فهي تشمل :  Huawei Mate 20Huawei Mate 20 LiteHuawei Mate 20 ProHuawei Mate 20XHuawei P30 LiteHuawei Nova 5THuawei P Smart 2019Huawei P Smart Plus 2019
 إذا كان جهازك مدرجًا في القائمة وتريد إختبار تحديث EMUI الأحدث،  فيتوجب عليك أولاً تحميل تطبيق Huawei Beta. بعد ذلك، أنت على بعد خطوات  قليلة من تجربة كل ميزات EMUI الجديدة مثل التحسينات المرئية والمؤثرات  الحركية الجديدة، والوضع الليلي المُحسن، وميزة GPU Turbo 3.0. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

